# Toy boat for the grandson



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Stoopid laptop. Almost finished with the post and the steenkin' thing takes me away. Now have to start from scratch. 

OK, my older son wanted a rubber band paddle wheel boat for my grandson. I get it done, take it over today, and then he asks where the cabin and smokes stacks are. First mention of anything like that. So this one immediately moves from finished product to prototype. Which means make another. His sister is ten years older than him (14), so I'll make one for her too, which will be well worth the look on her face when I give it to her. Hehehehe

The grandson was real happy. Here's a picture. These things are really stupidly simple to make, when I was young, way young, like under 10 we used to make our own, that's how simple they are to make. But if anyone 'still' thinks they need plans to make one, I'll draw some up, and only charge $5 a set.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Ok, but..... where's the cabin and smoke stacks? :sarcastic:


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Theo I'll make plans for $4.95 a set. $4.95 plus postage and handling. N


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 1, 2014)

Can you get double horsepower with {TWO} rubber bands?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, what a start to the day. Angie poking fun at me, Neville undercutting my price, and Joe trying to make it fast. I'm going back to bed.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

lol...good post...thx


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Got my giggle for the day... thanx guys! :lol:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Will the plans include the cabin and a smokestack? :haha:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Theo
You could up your game and supply precut materials along with plans for the boat.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Charles - You'll have to check with Neville on that, his price undercutting has done put me out of the plans business.

John - If I get stuck with providing pre-cut materials, they will have to check with Neville for plans.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Can you give me a list of tools needed to make the boat or do you have to buy the plans first?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Salty Dawg said:


> Can you give me a list of tools needed to make the boat or do you have to buy the plans first?


Ah, hadn't thought about a tool list. Well, all you'll really need is a small saw, something along these lines will do very nicely.
Vermont Woodsman Buzz Saw 
But, if you don't have a saw like that on hand, here's the kit option.
Paddle Wheeler | Model Boat Kits Seaworthy Small Ships


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

JOAT said:


> But, if you don't have a saw like that on hand, here's the kit option.
> Paddle Wheeler | Model Boat Kits Seaworthy Small Ships


See, that one has cabins and the stacks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL.....

Undercut on price and that includes pre-cut parts......ROTFL.

The picture of the saw bought back memories of the daughter of a farmer I knew who had one to cut firewood........[whoops].....[too much information],,,,,


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Actually Theo I was planning on making money, The Postage and Handling is where the real cash is. N


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

neville9999 said:


> Actually Theo I was planning on making money, The Postage and Handling is where the real cash is. N


I'll remember that, if you ever post anything for sale. 
Give me a cut, and I'll sell you a copy of the plans you can copy from. Postage extra.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Theo, my wife was OK getting me the buzz saw until I told her that I would kinda have to get a tractor to run it, there would go the other side of the garage where she parks her car.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Theo,

Don't spend a lot of time worrying about US competition from Neville! His boats will be of great quality - I guarantee that. Where the problem comes in........


> Theo I'll make plans for $4.95 a set. $4.95 *plus postage and handling*. N


Herein lies the problem: THE US POSTAL SERVICE.

A brief history: Late last year Neville asked if he could buy some things from US vendors and have them shipped to me - since they DO NOT ship to Australia. I said "Absolutely I will be glad to do that for my dear friend from down under". Neville tried every way possible to prepay the shipping - but the stoopid (spelling per Theo) US POSTAL JERKS weren't "bright" enough to handle the transaction. Neville's accumulated purchases only weighed 5 pounds, or something close to that, and they sat here until I asked my wife to send it to Neville with us paying the freight. The freight charge seemed high, they insistantly informed me that "I could track it all along the route to the destination in Australia". Eighty something bucks to send a package slightly larger than the size of a cigar box! Ask about tracking.....PLEASE SOMEBODY ASK ABOUT TRACKING! 

Here's how tracking worked... Joy paid for the freight using a debit card...She printed the receipt, which included a tracking number about 1 meter long. The receipt said, "This is your tracking number - IT IS THE ONLY NUMBER YOU WILL NEED TO TRACK YOUR SHIPMENT". Sure enough, the USPS lady came to my front door for the pickup - she had a paper with a DIFFERENT 1 meter long (completely different) tracking number! Estimated delivery time was 7-9 days. Neville and I were emailing "to and fro" to check on the status of HIS items en route. One week in (you would expect it to be close to him - right?) the pre-recorded message said, "Your package was picked up at its origin on November 9th at 10:12AM". Two weeks in, same message, Three weeks in same message; at 29 days - Neville contacted me and said the package had arrived! Just for grins and giggles, I called USP and checked again, "Your package was picked up at its origin on November 9th at 10:12AM". Molly is my Boston Terrier - she knew that!

Theo, once someone buys one of Neville's (high-quality) boats and pays a bundle for shipping - their water source may be dried-up.

Western Union had me money from Neville in 10 minutes! Now, if Western Union had a delivery service - you may need to be very concerned!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OPG3 said:


> Theo,
> Don't spend a lot of time worrying about US competition from Neville! His boats will be of great quality - I guarantee that. Where the problem comes in........
> Herein lies the problem: THE US POSTAL SERVICE.


Ah ha, a plan. OK, you're saying if I refer all my potential customers to Neville, and he sells them plans and kits, the postage should rapidly make him broke. :laugh:
Sounds good to me, that'll teach the rascal to undercut my prices. :shout: 
Sorry Neville. :sarcastic:


----------

